# Semi gloss on walls?!?!what do you think??



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks all for the advice...didn't get the job...so i guess i don't even have to worry about it any more...but will keep the inform for future reference.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

No but I like to paint wearing only a leapord thong!


----------

